# Marvel or DC



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, X-men comes out this month, and Superman this summer. Spiderman als comes out this summer.

So, which is better - Marvel comics or DC    

I grew up on Marvel, and I hated DC. Never really cared for Spiderman or Superman. Loved X-Men, Spiderman and the Avengers.

Now, the Spiderman comic is better than the movies...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, X-men comes out this month, and Superman this summer. Spiderman als comes out this summer.
> 
> So, which is better - Marvel comics or DC
> 
> ...


Both... 

I read from both growing up... I can't wait for the new Superman to come out.

http://raincloud.warnerbros.com/wbmovies/supermanreturns/teaser/teaser_300.asx


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

x-men all the way. i had some where around a thousand books at one point, nearly all marvel. still have original #1 night stalkers (along with #s 2,4,5&6) and had a 1964 #4 x-men, which was one of my highest prize. i have nearly all the marvel movies on dvd or vhs, and actually wacth them quite often. now there are a few exceptions to the rule though, from dc, i always collected batman. i can't remember who did the tarzan line but i had a ton of those too. as well as a lesser known line called "the warlord". the warlord was about a soldier who was transported to a barbarian sword and sorcery type world, where he fought for survival with his trusty .357 magnum. i must remark that although i love the blade movies, they really scr#wed the night stalkers up. king is still a vampire in the books, and frank drake is a member of the stalkers, as he is the great grandson of dracula and not dracula himself. all in all i am very impressed with the most of the adaptions though. i haven't seen electra yet and of course i am chomping at the bit to go see X3 next week.

danny


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

When I was younger, I collected comics. I have some Punisher, Xmen, different ones from the late 80's. I would be interested in seeing if they had any value.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LasT year, I sold a lot of old comics on Ebay. I made out pretty well. Comic price guides don't necessarily mean anything because U have to find a buyer for that price. But, look up some of your comics on Ebay and see what they are going for. I split up mine into batches. Some batches went for $90 or more. Guess there was an issue or two that someoen wanted 

U can also mail out the comics to the buyer Media Rate - a very cheap postal rate. U can still insure it to.


----------

